# Jazz: Manouche Standards & Others



## Thepinkpanther (Sep 29, 2012)

Hi all,

Not sure how many of you enjoy Jazz music but if you do, please check out our new released EP (its for free, dont worry) at


__
https://soundcloud.com/

Any feedback greatly appreciated,

Thanks
JC


----------

